# new puppy , should I get it or not ?



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello , so my friend s gsd had 7 puppies 

Im thinking about getting one , but I dont know if I should do it or not cause he said that the puppy is little compared to her sisters 

shes is soon to be 3 months , 1 ear up 1 down .. I played with her for like 15 minutes , she seemed pretty brave , with a lot of energy .
Her mother was entirely black with only a little brown around her paws 

So far she has all vaccines made and I heard she is healthy .but why the other people did not pick her ? my friend is not a breeder so he doesent know either , he just said her sister ware bigger compared to her 
Here are some photos of her and her mother 
http://imageshack.us/a/img20/7085/b790.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img542/3281/jhhr.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img268/7687/zdi.JPG
http://imageshack.us/a/img694/4916/4pj3.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img823/4585/n9ry.jpg

In this last picture she had something at her knee ( both of them actually ) . her mother has it also . What is it ?
sry if I come as unknowing but I try to learn a lot before getting a puppy 
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1146/7oxt.jpg

Thanks for the help .


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome

I would not worry at all about this puppy not being picked, honestly. You already said your friends not a breeder but now has the responsibility of finding good homes for these pups. I'm sure the people who already picked their pups out were attracted to certain things on the pups that *they* liked. That does not mean this pup is defective in any way

She is a very cute pup, looks happy. The spot on her elbow...not sure? My first thought was maybe from laying on a hard surface? That is a pressure point area when they lay down.

If you do decide to take her you have to bring her to the vet anyway for a wellness exam. The vet will want to check her heart, ears, weight, mouth, etc... and will want a stool sample to rule out worms which is common in pups.

Stick around the forum. There is a lot to learn here and we all like sharing our German Shepherds with everyone.


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply , the place they hold the pups and mother is on a hard surface yes , like asphalt .

She already went to a vet and had all her vaccines done . Should I take it again ?

what about her looking smaller than her sisters , should that be a problem ? I saw some youtube videos of 3months german shepherds , they did not look bigger in comparison to this one


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Being the last one doesn't mean anything, I have a last of the litter and I think I have the best one. The thing on her elbow looks like a callous forming from laying on hard surfaces, but a vet check can verify. You do know what your getting yourself into right? The energy you see now is going to increase and she will need an outlet. Some become calm happy on the couch dogs, but chances are she'll need more than just a neighborhood walk once a day. My last of the litter requires 3 sessions of flirt pole 10-15 minutes each, a round or two of fetch and some training short training sessions for a little mental work out. Tuke her litter mate just needs a couple rounds of fetch and a little training, so depending on your lifestyle be prepared. 

I have a question about the mother, why was she photo'd from the car walking down the road?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nigel makes very good points to consider as well.

My boy had his first round of vaccines with the breeder as well but I still brought him to my vet for a check up. We also discussed what his vaccine schedule would be moving forward.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

her being the last one doesn't mean anything. just means the right person hasn't found her yet is all really. My guy was the last one in his litter and he's been fabulous. I can't imagine not having him. He's everything I was looking for thus far. Her being smaller doesn't necessarily mean anything either. Litters always have a variation is pup sizes. Some are larger, some are not. Should could be a smaller petite powerhouse of energy or she could grow to be a larger girl. You never know. 

The things on her elbows appear to be the beginning of callouses as said previously. be prepared for energy and lots of it. They are a working breed therefore they have to have the energy to back it up. Some are more laid back and lazy while others seem to never slow down. exercise appropriate for age and growing joints and mental exercise and positive socialization are a must.


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

I took that photo while I was leaving from my friend`s place 

I did not think of taking photos of the mother , I do have another one though if it helps ( its not clear ) , here :
http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8571/jtw4.jpg

Im uploading a video of the pup , 20 sec or so of playing with it , it will be done in around 10 minutes 

I was too excited to think about getting good pictures or videos .

The only thing that worried me about it , its like I said .. my friend said the puppy is smaller than her sisters ( she was also the last one to get born if it has anything to do with it ) 

I think the pup is around 9 - 10 weeks .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Will you be a first time dog owner? If yes, check out the puppy section of the forum. Dogs are awesome, especially gsds, but they do come with a lot of work, be prepared and read up. I was just concerned that the mother was unapproachable for the reason you took that pic, good to hear otherwise. All three of mine are oversized, but only slightly. There are a lot of advantages to having a GSD on the smaller end of the scale, joint health tend to be a problem on larger dogs and if you should ever find yourself in a position to have to carry your dog down a hiking trail you'll be glad you don't have a huge dog.


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Will you be a first time dog owner? If yes, check out the puppy section of the forum. Dogs are awesome, especially gsds, but they do come with a lot of work, be prepared and read up. I was just concerned that the mother was unapproachable for the reason you took that pic, good to hear otherwise. All three of mine are oversized, but only slightly. There are a lot of advantages to having a GSD on the smaller end of the scale, joint health tend to be a problem on larger dogs and if you should ever find yourself in a position to have to carry your dog down a hiking trail you'll be glad you don't have a huge dog.



oh thanks , i thought since shes smaller , she might be sick 

Untitled - YouTube this is a video of her


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just looking at her pictures nothing alarming is standing out about her size. My boys litter was pretty uniform but some were slightly larger than others. My boy being on the smaller side. He's matured into a very handsome 76 pounds at 3 years old. We are very active with him and I like that he's light on his feet


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

do you know how much she weight? she is small but so my sammi!!! she was 12.7lbs at 12 weeks and she is 5 month and 46lbs . she can pack a punch she is able to pin down my friends Male GSD in a sec and they are the same age. she full of energy and wont stop playing or running .


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Sammi13 said:


> do you know how much she weight? she is small but so my sammi!!! she was 12.7lbs at 12 weeks and she is 5 month and 46lbs . she can pack a punch she is able to pin down my friends Male GSD in a sec and they are the same age. she full of energy and wont stop playing or running .




I think 5 kg , which is close to 12 lbs ?


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think you shouldn't get her just because she's small. We just got our puppy last weekend(10 days) ago and there were 2 litters from the same sire. They all seemed to be a little difference in size. My Mila was the second to last of her litter and her sister that was left actually seemed bigger than her. And the other pups from the other litter seemed a lot bigger than her. She's still happy and healthy and size now isn't always a good indication of how big they will be and doesn't mean something is wrong with the puppy in every case. Just make sure she finishes her routine vaccination (including boosters) and examined by your own pet ASAP. I've heard of many "runts" outgrowing their litter mates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

ok is fine. if you do take her just give her the best and you will see a pay back no matter her size belive me!!! just make sure you take her to the vet and make sure she is worm free and also all the vaccine shots.. i saw the video you post and she has a a high drive


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Vet* 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If she is only ten weeks old, she is not done being vaccinated. If you take her, she needs to go to a vet to finish her puppy vaccines and for a good check-up and de-worming, if needed. She looks like a normal sized female puppy.


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Will you be a first time dog owner? If yes, check out the puppy section of the forum. Dogs are awesome, especially gsds, but they do come with a lot of work, be prepared and read up. I was just concerned that the mother was unapproachable for the reason you took that pic, good to hear otherwise. All three of mine are oversized, but only slightly. There are a lot of advantages to having a GSD on the smaller end of the scale, joint health tend to be a problem on larger dogs and if you should ever find yourself in a position to have to carry your dog down a hiking trail you'll be glad you don't have a huge dog.



Yes I WILL BE a 1st time dog owner  . there is another dog living at my house but its my parents dogs , so except petting him and playing with him a little , we dont have a connection 
But I always wanted a gsd ( since i was little ) , and now I have finally the time to get one and take care of it . 
How much of a influence will my parent s dog be ? he is the small type and he is very playful ( he will allow cats to steal his food and he s not defensive at all of whom comes in our house )
Can I breed my dog without him getting influenced by the other one ?

thanks for the replies everyone , im glad to hear that she being smaller than her sisters its not cause of a medical issue , Ill raise her well


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

lol i dont think she will allow cats near her when she gets bigger ..


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Sammi13 said:


> lol i dont think she will allow cats near her when she gets bigger ..


haha , I plan to breed her so she wont  , I want her to be possessive like a true guard dog  , anyway I just love gsd so however she is I guess its fine


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

newpup said:


> haha , I plan to breed her so she wont  , I want her to be possessive like a true guard dog  , anyway I just love gsd so however she is I guess its fine


Lol this thread was going so nice)))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Lol this thread was going so nice)))))
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



im inexperienced so , teach me as much as you can  , 
I welcome constructing criticism  ,also I m not a native english speaker so I might not express myself how I really want , please bear with it


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's cute, the mom is cute as well, but from the picture of her she doesn't look to be a well bred dog but I could be very wrong. She just looks curly tailed, long and rangey to me.

Size is no real factor. Yes she needs more vaccinations, have her vet checked and do what they advise.

Yes your other dog may influence her behaviors , the good and the bad. It happens.

No you probably shouldn't breed her, why? It's your first dog, if I were you, I would teach her all I could, socialize her with everyone and everything, teaching her to be a "guard dog" could end up backfiring. She could bite someone she wasn't supposed to and you could be sued for everything you and your parents have..

Learn all you can from her , teach her all you can, take obedience classes, and in the future if you want a dog to breed, you'll be more educated about how to go about it. 

Is your parents dog neutered? If not, you'll have to be on top of that, (no pun intended), to make sure he doesn't impregnate your female if you don't get her spayed. 

The elbow thing is callous's, from laying on hard pavement, poor things


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

The guarding part, usually people go about making their dogs a guard dog in the wrong way and usually end up messing them up because they take problems as protective tendencies and encourage them. 

And the breeding part. Usually people that care about dogs and German Shepherds in particular will tell you not to breed a dog with no papers and only breed a dog with papers after extensive health testing has been done and the dog is titled in a few performance sports, preferably schutzhund. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> she's cute, the mom is cute as well, but from *the picture of her she doesn't look to be a well bred dog but I could be very wrong. She just looks curly tailed, long and rangey to me.*
> 
> Size is no real factor. Yes she needs more vaccinations, have her vet checked and do what they advise.
> 
> ...



I am sorry , It seems that I did not know what "breed " word really means , when I said that I actually meant , ill teach her things like fetch and to wait for me if I am at the shop , and not to be friendly to strangers , or eat from someone else but me , cause people here ( in this area come to steal )are very bad and im afraid they will poison her - even though nothing happened so far in the area .

Can you elaborate pls on the things I used " bold " in your quote ? 
Can that callous be treated ? 
and what do you mean by " she doesn't look to be a well bred dog " like not 100 % German Sheppard ?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The callouses are areas where the hair has been rubbed off and the skin is toughened up due to laying on cement or asphalt. Mine have grass to lay in, but sometimes the concrete is cooler and they want to lay on it. Mine have this as well.

Edit; where are you located?


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

newpup do you speak spanish ?


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Romania 

and I can speak a little bit of spanish , yes 

edit : if you re gonna ask if my friend s gsd has pappers , I dont think thats the case


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I think your pup probably is a "GSD" but most, including mine, are not worthy of breeding. It's not an insult or anything. Gsds have a long list of potential health issues, so best to let those with years of experience working them and have knowledge of genetic lines do the breeding. Enjoy, train, and learn as much as you can with this pup!


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

no at all i just tought you speak spanish.. any ways i know how you feel about her size and all that i had the same problems when i got my and she has papers and a 3 generation pedigree but she was from a puppy mill alot of negative thing can come from there and so far she is doing awesome . just like everyone is saying have her check out with a vet and make sure her shot are up to date. do you have any idea what food are you going to give her if you get her ?


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

Sammi13 said:


> no at all i just tought you speak spanish.. any ways i know how you feel about her size and all that i had the same problems when i got my and she has papers and a 3 generation pedigree but she was from a puppy mill alot of negative thing can come from there and so far she is doing awesome . just like everyone is saying have her check out with a vet and make sure her shot are up to date. do you have any idea what food are you going to give her if you get her ?



Ill read around , and see whats best for her


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi! 

"I am sorry , It seems that I did not know what "breed " word really means , when I said that I actually meant , ill teach her things like fetch and to wait for me if I am at the shop , and not to be friendly to strangers , or eat from someone else but me , cause people here ( in this area come to steal )are very bad and im afraid they will poison her - even though nothing happened so far in the area ."

Breed = to make puppies 

Train = to teach 

So, you want to TRAIN her to be a good watchdog. Correct?

If you post your country/ location we can help you better understand some things.

 Kat


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> Hi!
> 
> "I am sorry , It seems that I did not know what "breed " word really means , when I said that I actually meant , ill teach her things like fetch and to wait for me if I am at the shop , and not to be friendly to strangers , or eat from someone else but me , cause people here ( in this area come to steal )are very bad and im afraid they will poison her - even though nothing happened so far in the area ."
> 
> ...



Thank you , I meant " train "  
monday Ill know if I get the puppy


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I won't chime in on whether you should take this pup or not, that is up to you. I will say that good breeders do health and temperament checks on their dogs, which is really important BEFORE they breed, so I wouldn't personally take a BYB dog for that reason.

The thing on the elbow looks too small to be a callous, IMO and also not quite int he right spot. They are usually just below the elbow, where the dog puts weight when they are laying down, not right on the point of the elbow. 

I have a dog who was prone to getting demodectic mange flare ups, she seems to get it on her hocks and elbows the most, and started off looking like that. Was it a small raised bump? It could also have been a cut that scabbed and the hair came off.


----------



## newpup (Sep 3, 2013)

blackshep said:


> I won't chime in on whether you should take this pup or not, that is up to you. I will say that good breeders do health and temperament checks on their dogs, which is really important BEFORE they breed, so I wouldn't personally take a BYB dog for that reason.
> 
> The thing on the elbow looks too small to be a callous, IMO and also not quite int he right spot. They are usually just below the elbow, where the dog puts weight when they are laying down, not right on the point of the elbow.
> 
> I have a dog who was prone to getting demodectic mange flare ups, she seems to get it on her hocks and elbows the most, and started off looking like that. Was it a small raised bump? It could also have been a cut that scabbed and the hair came off.



its on both legs , the mother has it also


----------

